# Two cute ringnecks!



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to share this video which I found on youtube:






I think these two guys are absolutely adorable and I love their cute voices!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

So many ringnecks around the forums, I might have to adopt 34! :wow:

Ok, just one. 

Ok, to be honest, I really can't have a ringneck :laughing: 

But they are sure cute and clever! Thanks for sharing, Gaby


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, this is so extremely sweet and cute! These ringneck brothers are such little clowns too, I loved the kiss and a thank you part!  
Thanks for sharing the video, Gaby!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Hahahahahaha they are just too adorable. I love ringnecks. My favourite though is Marnie and his bunnies, but they don't update his channel very often.


----------



## Kittieful (Mar 10, 2016)

How darling! I loved the end where they did the kiss sound together!


----------

